# anybody that likes algae



## bhoeschcod (Dec 24, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics of my algae farm they are kinda crappy but whatever here ya go
http://z13.invisionfree.com/Algae_keepers/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=138659
http://z13.invisionfree.com/Algae_keepers/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=138703
http://z13.invisionfree.com/Algae_keepers/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=145379


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 24, 2008)

30 Views and still no replies???????????????????


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 24, 2008)

maby people dont like algea? :?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh come on:wall:


----------



## sydward (Dec 24, 2008)

i like algea....i like the long flowy algea, that sways in the curent, and looks like fur....algea farm sounds neat...


----------



## blazetown (Dec 24, 2008)

Ever heard of marimo balls?


----------



## Steven Valys (Dec 24, 2008)

Making biodiesel for yourself? :evil:


----------



## Draiman (Dec 25, 2008)

Steven Valys said:


> Making biodiesel for yourself? :evil:


He's probably just too bored.


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 25, 2008)

at least he's got something he can *probably* keep alive this time


----------



## Draiman (Dec 25, 2008)

Choobaine said:


> at least he's got something he can *probably* keep alive this time


Oh yeah. Is he that genius who tried to keep wolf spiders communally?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha ha its christmas so im not starting any arguements


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 25, 2008)

You need to stick to one thing Cody. First it was spiders, then you ditched those and went to wasps, then you lost interest in that and went to ants, then after that was getting boring, you moved on to algae. Whats next on the list of temperorary hobbies?

Just find a hobby that you enjoy, stick to it, and see where it takes you. Stop abandoning each interest if their care is too difficult. You have to learn how to take care of animals and be responsible. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 25, 2008)

> You need to stick to one thing Cody. First it was spiders, then you ditched those and went to wasps, then you lost interest in that and went to ants, then after that was getting boring, you moved on to algae. Whats next on the list of temperorary hobbies?
> 
> Just find a hobby that you enjoy, stick to it, and see where it takes you. Stop abandoning each interest if their care is too difficult. You have to learn how to take care of animals and be responsible. Just some friendly advice.
> Today 10:36 AM


I hate to say it but im actually gonig to support this one.

You need to find your true passion that you love and not abandon it like its nothing. Work on something...


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 25, 2008)

Guys guys guys, he doesn't NEED to have animals as pets. Obviously they aren't for him.


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 25, 2008)

He seems like a nice kid, just needs to be more responsible.


----------



## arachyd (Dec 25, 2008)

I like to look at a good blanket of algae. I can't see any in your pics. Maybe if you put all the containers next to each other in front of a white background we'll be able to see it.


----------



## El Viejo (Dec 25, 2008)

Gee, this is interesting. I never thought of keeping algae alive on purpose. From past experience with fish I've kept, I guess it would make a low maintenance pet. Good luck with it.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 29, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> You need to stick to one thing Cody. First it was spiders, then you ditched those and went to wasps, then you lost interest in that and went to ants, then after that was getting boring, you moved on to algae. Whats next on the list of temperorary hobbies?
> 
> Just find a hobby that you enjoy, stick to it, and see where it takes you. Stop abandoning each interest if their care is too difficult. You have to learn how to take care of animals and be responsible. Just some friendly advice.


Um actual it was ants,wasps,spiders[which btw i still have]and now algae[besides i cant find ants in the winter or wasps so i needed something to keep me busy untill spring when ill get maybe a wasp queen [if i can find a paper wasp i dont do very good at allwith yjs too agresive belive me i got bit a lot.and if i cant find a wasp queen the ill try ants again [yep i tried them but i couldnt get the queen to settle down and she died  and no queen equals no colony but so far algae is pretty good but confusing[arnt all things that are new and there isnt much info ]and i even got a couple of people intreasted in the new hobby  sorry if that got too confusing:8o


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 29, 2008)

well heres the newer picture 
http://z13.invisionfree.com/Algae_keepers/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=275260


----------



## fazer (Dec 29, 2008)

If you want alge you can come over and clean my aquarium.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 29, 2008)

fazer said:


> If you want alge you can come over and clean my aquarium.


were do you live


----------



## fazer (Dec 29, 2008)

Niagara Falls Canada


----------



## ErinKelley (Dec 29, 2008)

I love algae...that grows in my aquarium and not too 'out of control like'.  I don't quite understand what someone would do with algae in a bottle.


----------



## sugaree (Dec 29, 2008)

wait...do you use it for something? or....hmmm....ok then lol cool


----------



## arachyd (Dec 29, 2008)

Some of the salt-water algaes are really cool. I don't know too much about them but the red ones are my favorites.


----------



## crpy (Dec 29, 2008)

I dont know:? that sure looks like a BM to me


----------



## calum (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like a sponge in a jar of water to me.


----------



## Tweak Sairaxx (Dec 30, 2008)

*Errr, I dont know man, it sure does look like a latrine specimen
Perhaps keeping it on the phone book promotes or regulates growth hnmmmm....
And if that has a spine then i suggest you keep a very close eye on it.  *


----------



## crpy (Dec 30, 2008)

Tweak Sairaxx said:


> *Errr, I dont know man, it sure does look like a latrine specimen
> Perhaps keeping it on the phone book promotes or regulates growth hnmmmm....
> And if that has a spine then i suggest you keep a very close eye on it.  *


Agreed lol, thats what I meant by "BM" (Bowel Movement) lol


----------



## clam1991 (Dec 30, 2008)

crpy said:


> Agreed lol, thats what I meant by "BM" (Bowel Movement) lol


thanks for explaining that i was about to send you a pm asking what you were mouthing off about


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 30, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> Guys guys guys, he doesn't NEED to have animals as pets. Obviously they aren't for him.


I would unfortunately have to agree that it isn't working with him and living things. He doesn't do research, listen, or hold his interest in one thing for longer than five minutes. He is so immature. Bhoeschcod, no one will make fun of you if you just leave the animal/living hobby right now. Just release your natives come spring and sell the exotics.
TBH


----------



## Warren Bautista (Dec 30, 2008)

I wonder why he hasn;t replied?


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 30, 2008)

Phark said:


> Oh yeah. Is he that genius who tried to keep wolf spiders communally?


Also the genius that uploaded wolf spider pictures onto AB's Grammostola Tarantula section!
TBH


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry i havent replied but i already know how to keep algae here is the info
http://www.tropicalfish.site5.com/tfc/showthread.php?t=100090&page=2

scroll down to post #21 and there is the info that i got from Sara


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 30, 2008)

"how to keep algae" 

you don't really keep algae, it just happens. if you have standing water long enough near anything organic you seem to get algae. hell I had it in the milk bottle I used to water my plants with 

but then, after the wolf spider mishaps and hilarious forums this is a relief for the hobby and the frustrated community

none the less

good luck XD


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 30, 2008)

This whole thread makes me laugh. Why would anyone want to keep algae? I must say that I have never seen a thread quite like this one. It really caught me by surprise. What next? Mold? You are keeping a green blob that will never really move unless pushed by water. Have fun handling it! I bet you could be entertained with it for hours.
TBH


----------



## calum (Dec 30, 2008)

C'mon guys, play nice, eh?


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 30, 2008)

to be honest with you - algae is interesting
but only REALLY if you a) know it's biology and function and b) if you have a microscope
volvox for example is absolutely fascinating
[YOUTUBE]b8ugGN9lCu0[/YOUTUBE]

but if you're keeping it in a jar? 
I am not even gonna ask why, it's well beyond me.


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 30, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> This whole thread makes me laugh. Why would anyone want to keep algae? I must say that I have never seen a thread quite like this one. It really caught me by surprise. What next? Mold? You are keeping a green blob that will never really move unless pushed by water. Have fun handling it! I bet you could be entertained with it for hours.
> TBH


This is what normal folks say about tarantulas and snakes. And look how much we all love them. 

Cody just needs to learn some responsibility before he has any animals.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 30, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> This is what normal folks say about tarantulas and snakes. And look how much we all love them.
> 
> Cody just needs to learn some responsibility before he has any animals.


um i do have animals cat,turttle,fish and some algae:}


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 30, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> This is what normal folks say about tarantulas and snakes. And look how much we all love them.
> 
> Cody just needs to learn some responsibility before he has any animals.


That is very different. With snakes and T's you can actually work with them, learn and watch them without your face to a magnifying glass. I think snake and arachnid popularity proves my point.
TBH


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh and i forgot all my vps


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 30, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> um i do have animals cat,turttle,fish and some algae:}


Lesson one in algae school - Algae is NOT an animal. If you had done a second of research you would know that. This is what I'm talking about!
TBH


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 30, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> Lesson one in algae school - Algae is NOT an animal. If you had done a second of research you would know that. This is what I'm talking about!
> TBH


its a living thing isnt it:?


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 30, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> its a living thing isnt it:?


Not all living things are animals. Most living things aren't. Is grass an animal?
TBH


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 30, 2008)

um yep lol no im just being dumb old me:8o


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 30, 2008)

Choobaine said:


> to be honest with you - algae is interesting
> but only REALLY if you a) know it's biology and function and b) if you have a microscope
> volvox for example is absolutely fascinating
> [YOUTUBE]b8ugGN9lCu0[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


is that a triop thats moving?? and i can move it i it helps it


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 30, 2008)

Man this is one intresting thread....


----------



## james.m (Dec 31, 2008)

LOLOLOL!!  This is the most awesome thread I have ever seen.  The concept of a "pet algea" is hillarious.  Im all for it, keep up the good work!  Heck, who knows....you might start a new trend or something on exotic pets.


----------



## arachyd (Dec 31, 2008)

What's so funny about it?


----------



## Neuroticax (Dec 31, 2008)

So he's into algea.. who cares? If he kills it.. is there really a loss?

If people weren't interested in algea and mold, we wouldn't have things such as different foods and medications.

Please tell me how people can "find their passion" when they don't experiment with different hobbies? You're telling the kid to stick to one thing, then telling him to find something he can be interested in.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 31, 2008)

Neuroticax said:


> So he's into algea.. who cares? If he kills it.. is there really a loss?
> 
> If people weren't interested in algea and mold, we wouldn't have things such as different foods and medications.
> 
> Please tell me how people can "find their passion" when they don't experiment with different hobbies? You're telling the kid to stick to one thing, then telling him to find something he can be interested in.


and that is why i keep them see if i keep spidies and they die and i keep on well keeping them one day ill wipe out spiders from existince and everyone would kill me:8o but if algae dies [which i doubht it i have a lot of info on them ]nobody would mind but also to learn about responsibility thats my main goal:clap:


----------



## james.m (Dec 31, 2008)

Well you have my blessings.  Keep you the good work. Keep us posted!


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx james oh and welcome to AB!!!!!


----------



## dtknow (Jan 1, 2009)

Dang guys whats the fuss? If a kid is interested in algae, so be it? It is pretty cool stuff. A pond I have here was FILLED with Volvox recently. It was trippin me out...at first I was hoping something had spawned...Alas it is gone now

Many of us have made lots of mistakes also. I'm sure he learns from his mistakes. I can't say that the tadpoles and crayfish I learned animal husbandry on when I was a kid were too grateful for me being their owner.

BTw, someone correct me if I am wrong but despite the major shakings of the kingdom system Animalia is still the most speciose. Even more than Plantae, which is a bit hard for laymen to believe! God must have loved beetles.


----------



## Draiman (Jan 1, 2009)

From the way he treated his wolf spiders I doubt his cat, turtle and fish are doing any better than they did. Dtknow: I don't think he has learned from any of his mistakes, at least with regards to keeping animals.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=139782

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=139878

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=139801

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=140231


----------



## Choobaine (Jan 1, 2009)

Phark, as much as it's irritated me in the past, I think that was a bit low.


----------



## Draiman (Jan 1, 2009)

Choobaine said:


> Phark, as much as it's irritated me in the past, I think that was a bit low.


I think that was stating the truth.


----------



## Will Hunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Phark said:


> I think that was stating the truth.


I agree with Phark, there's no reason to use euphemisms with this kid. Some people just lack enough responsibility to take an animal's life into their own hands.


----------



## Neuroticax (Jan 1, 2009)

Well considering this thread is (supposed) to be about algae, don't you think everything else is getting a bit redundant?

Why not be a knob when the kid opens a thread about something that is considered a loss if it dies, instead of in a thread about something as stupid as algae?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 1, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Dang guys whats the fuss? If a kid is interested in algae, so be it? It is pretty cool stuff. A pond I have here was FILLED with Volvox recently. It was trippin me out...at first I was hoping something had spawned...Alas it is gone now
> 
> Many of us have made lots of mistakes also. I'm sure he learns from his mistakes. I can't say that the tadpoles and crayfish I learned animal husbandry on when I was a kid were too grateful for me being their owner.
> 
> BTw, someone correct me if I am wrong but despite the major shakings of the kingdom system Animalia is still the most speciose. Even more than Plantae, which is a bit hard for laymen to believe! God must have loved beetles.


thanx dtknow


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 1, 2009)

calum said:


> I'm warning you for your own sake; don't get into an arguement on this board, people are _so goddamn persistent._


Ill keep that in mind


----------



## Neuroticax (Jan 1, 2009)

bhoeschcod said:


> Algae is not STUPID your Stupid ;P


It's "you're" and since I'm one of the few sticking up for you, I suggest you bite your tongue.


----------



## JBoer (Jan 1, 2009)

i call troll, my faith in humanity is below zero and even i think this level of stupidity isn't possible by someone who can use a mouse


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry im just sick and tired of people saying stuff is stupid


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 1, 2009)

JBoer said:


> i call troll, my faith in humanity is below zero and even i think this level of stupidity isn't possible by someone who can use a mouse


okay im not gonna start anything but if i have too im taking this to p.m:razz:


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 1, 2009)

> okay im not gonna start anything but if i have too im taking this to p.m


You know your just digging yourself into a bigger hole...


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 1, 2009)

Well at least nobody can say you're keeping your algae too wet.


----------



## calum (Jan 1, 2009)

lol. 

seriosly Cody; don't even take it to PM's.


----------



## Frédérick (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't understand why people on this board are getting so agressive and  unindulgent(?) with a kid...he may have made mistakes, but darn who never made mistakes?? i'm really questioning about who is the most immature, the kid or those older that are flaming him for discovering life in all its form, whether it be algae, mycelium or springtails if he wants to? show some elementary respect, at least, people...


----------



## calum (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree completely with frederick.  

this is why I said don't get into an arguement; you'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 1, 2009)

Agreed, lay off the kid. Flaming anyone on here never solves anything, especially a child that should not have to defend his or herself.

I can understand the intrest of the process but I don't see the attraction to keeping algea, if not for the science itself, even though my dad was a biology teacher. I, nor anyone else on here is in any possition to judge about someones likes and dislikes. It's all personal preference and that's all I'll say about it.

On another note, I do find it interesting enough to want to see more pics of different types of algea. I'd google it but I'd like to see what people here know and have.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have got to say, the amount of people standing on soap boxes in this thread is pretty sickening. Since NONE of you seem to have any advice or algae related things to say, its getting closed.


----------



## edesign (Jan 1, 2009)

When I was younger my interests varied far and wide...for a while I kept abandoning my right hand for the left one, never could decide which one I preferred. Twenty-some-odd years later and I still can't decide ha!

Just trying to lighten the mood, I read the first and last page and that was enough. Both sides have legit arguments. I don't know how old this kid is but being four feet tall I imagine he is quite young. When you are young you should be encouraged to try different things HOWEVER...the caveat is that when you are dealing with live life forms some discretion needs to be used. And if he's in an area where he can't visit people that keep these creatures to get an idea of what to expect when he keeps them the only way for him to find out is to try it.

I've kept T's, scorps, and centipedes...some I liked, some I found boring as all heck but I had to find out by actually taking care of them because I don't know anyone else here who does. Granted, I never fought them for entertainment or anything dumb like that but when I realized I was bored with one I either sold it or kept it until it died.

On the other hand, if he really did try to keep wolf spiders communally (which goes against everything about them...aka plain stupidity *yes, I'm calling a child stupid because that is what it is*) then we should be asking ourselves if he is really responsible enough to be keeping live creatures. These aren't LEGO's or some other inanimate plaything that if they get broken or lost it's not really a big deal. It's one thing to experiment, it's another to do so when there is mountains of evidence that it will not work and even has been proven not to work.

Cody, or whatever your real name is, there's nothing wrong with trying different hobbies but please PLEASE understand that live creatures are not toys. Treat them like you would treat yourself...after all we know that humans and hippos don't mix very well (normally) so there's no point in putting them together just to see if maybe the mountains of evidence are wrong.

I've never heard of people keeping algae before, very interesting...I hope it keeps your interest for a long time as there are many avenues it could take you down (biofuels, biological cleaners, etc). Just don't do anything stupid with it like dump it in a wild pond or something where it may cause serious repercussions.


----------

